# Good restaurants in Tallaght



## ilovecheese (14 Aug 2006)

Myself and my other half are moving to tallaght in 2 weeks.

We currently live in town and love eating out, which is great as there are billions of restaurants a mere stroll away.

unfortunately this wont be the case when we move!

Can anyone recommend good restaurants in Tallaght, close to tallaght?

We eat anything but particularly like italian and indian (the name of a good indian takeaway would be handy too!)

thanks in advance


----------



## Marie M (14 Aug 2006)

There are a couple in Tallaght Village, San Giovanis, Choices. The Indian beside the Abberly, and the Chinese above it (The Leaf), Brownsbarn and Citywest, + the lemongrass in Saggart, Scholars in Firhouse, Cactus Jacks - opening soon near square, The Blubar, across from Woodies (good for a night out)- I think serves food during the day, Clondalkin is not too far and there are a couple of nice places there. A new Indian takeaway has opened on the Belgard road, didn't catch the name though.
Racked my brains, can't think of anywhere else.


----------



## roxy (14 Aug 2006)

I'd second Marie for San Giovanni's I love the food there. I'd have a couple of nasty meals from the Indian beside the Abberley, they are also very sexist (will only speak to the man if you are in the queue with partner/husband or whatever!) The Chinese in Scholars do a great early bird its €14.95 till 9  pm Monday -Thursday. Great Food. The new Indian on Belgard Road is called The India Gate and have not eaten it yet but my mum tells me it's very nice.


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Aug 2006)

Hi,

Seeing as you love cheese  you might appreciate the local Domino's Pizza in the Square which is very good - tel no. 4626666.

The tel no. for India Gate is 4622704/4622705. Haven't tried them myself but got a copy of their menu through the door. As usual Indian is more expensive than Chinese. They seem to have a restaurant in Nutgrove Shopping Centre (4951334).

For Chinese take-away I prefer New North Park in Kingswood. 4518643/4523230. We find them good.

For a restaurant I like The Victoria and they have one at Newlands Cross -4111767 and Main St. Clondalkin 4572389. They do a very reasonable set menu on Sunday which is popular.


----------



## lmd (15 Aug 2006)

India Gate in Nutgrove is lovely, I ordered from the Belgard Road one but didn't think it was as nice, but still far nicer than the one beside the Abberley.  For Indian, by far the nicest is Poppadoms in Newlands Cross, they deliver to Tallaght.  All the bits ad up though and it works out about double the price of Chinese (but soooooooooo much nicer!)


----------



## car (15 Aug 2006)

For the night out, the lemongrass in the citywest hotel is the place to go.  Thai/chinese, expensive but worth it.   The plaza hotel has a nice looking restaraunt upstairs but Ive never attended.

For takeway, take the poppadom in newlands X for indian or either of the north parks (kingswood or fortunestown) for chinese.

Dominos of course for pizza.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Aug 2006)

Don't forget also that with the Luas its no problem to hop back into town if you have a particular favourite.


----------



## ilovecheese (16 Aug 2006)

Thats brilliant everyone, thanks for your help!


----------



## roxy (16 Aug 2006)

Can't believe how popular the New North Park is with everyone! I grew up with it so it wasn't that special, but for something really nice I'd order from the Victoria in Newlands Cross.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Aug 2006)

roxy said:


> Can't believe how popular the New North Park is with everyone! I grew up with it so it wasn't that special, but for something really nice I'd order from the Victoria in Newlands Cross.


 
Do they do take-away in Newlands Cross? I thought the take-away was only available in Clondalkin Village?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

ilovecheese said:


> Myself and my other half are moving to tallaght in 2 weeks.
> 
> We currently live in town and love eating out, which is great as there are billions of restaurants a mere stroll away.
> 
> ...


Great to see that not all housebuyers are put to the pin of their collar to meet their mortgage repayments. Seriously (i.e. no sarcasm intended!).


----------



## roxy (17 Aug 2006)

Sue Ellen said:


> Do they do take-away in Newlands Cross? I thought the take-away was only available in Clondalkin Village?



We always just drove up, only takes a couple of minutes from my mam's. I think your right on the not delivering. You can ring in an order to collect though. Same with the Indian restaurant beside Molloys in Clondalkin, nicest indian take away in the area. Can't remember the name, it's Princess something.

Also the Roundabout Chinese in Walkinstown deliver to some parts of Tallaght, yummy food, mmm..


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Aug 2006)

Getting hungry reading this thread


----------



## jake108 (17 Aug 2006)

I have to disagree about San Giovanni's. I certainly wouldn't recommend it. Maybe for a pizza and beer but definitely not for a night out. The Leaf is quite good. I lived in Tallaght for about 20 something years and unfortunately it's not exactly the culinary capital of Ireland.


----------



## fatmanknows (17 Aug 2006)

Tallaght (and most other Dublin suburbs for that matter) don't do good restaurants. If your not too fussy or have'nt eaten in days the odd one is passable - but never great. I say this as one who has eaten in almost every outlet worthy of the term restaurant.


----------



## RonanC (21 Aug 2006)

*Chinese -* 
* The Leaf in tallaght is pretty good, nice food. But can be a bit much on a sunday with screming kids everywhere !!

* Victoria in Clondalkin is nice. Main street restaurant is better imo.

* Lemongrass in Citywest - wasnt impressed at all with this place. Wouldnt be mad on going again either.

*Indian -* 
* Poppadom take away at newlands cross is fantastic. A bit expensive but the quality of the food and prepration (cooked freshly on front of you) makes up for all that.. Try the Veggie Momo's for starters and GOC naan bread too.. (Garlic, red onion, Corriander). My brother cannot eat enough of the Chicken Chettinad for mains...

* Indian beside the Abberly was nice the last time i was there. But is generally empty anytime i walk past it (on my way into The Leaf)

* New Indian restaurant in clondalkin village too, beside Molloys Off License. cant remember the name but have only heard good things about it. 

*Italian -* 
Pistachios in clondalkin village is very good, and very resonable too.


----------

